# Fairdeal from Alberta - Philippine blue angel specials



## fairdeal (Jan 24, 2011)

*Fairdeal from Alberta - all angels 25% off for the month of June*

ALL ANGELS LISTED ARE 25% OFF FOR THE ENTIRE MONTH OF JUNE

PHILIPPINE BLUES

PINOY

6 smoky std. fin quarter to loonie size 417 each

6 smoky veil fin quarter to loonie size $18 each

6 smoky veil fin twoonie to prebreeder size $22 each

9 smoky wide fin twoonie to prebreeder size $20 each

1 smoky wide fin pearlscale twoonie size $20

4 smoky veil fin loonie to twoonie size $19 each

25 pinoy veil fin dime to nickel size $15 each

25 pinoy std. fin dime to nickel size $14 each

PINOY PARAIBA

25 veil fin dime to nickel size $19 each

25 std. fin dime to nickel size $18 each

PARAIBA

18 clowns std. fin prebreeder to breeder size $20 each

6 platinum std. fin quarter to loonie size $17 each

6 platinum veil fin quarter to loonie size $18 each

6 platinum veil fin prebreeder size $20 each

6 platinum marble veil fin prebreeder size $22 each

4 platinum marble std. fin prebreeder size $20 each

25 rainbow std. fin dime to nickel size $18 each

25 rainbow veil fin dime to nickel size $19 each

6 rainbow std. fin quarter to loonie size $20 each

6 rainbow veil fin twoonie to prebreeder size $22 each

10 zebra std. fin dime to nickel size $16 each

SILVER GHOST

18 veil fin pearlscale prebreeder to breeder size $24 each

18 veil fin prebreeder to breeder size $22 each

3 std. fin pearlscale loonie size $16 each

6 std. fin quarter to loonie size $14 each

PROVEN BREEDERS - SOLD AS PAIRS

Philippine blue silver ghost wide fin $175

Philippine blue platinum thread fins $250 Neil Oyama stock

Red koi $125

All have been breeding for less than a year

REGULAR ANGELS - NOT PHILIPPINE BLUES

10 regular silvers - good stock - 3 fin types - $5 each

4 regular golds - good stock - 2 fin types - $5 each

5 kois - full cover - the adult breeders are absolute eye poppers - prebreeder size $40 each

4 kois - as above - twoonie size or bigger - $30 each

25 regular koi - std. fin - dime to nickel size - $6 each

25 regular koi - veil fin - dime to nickel size - $7 each

Thanks for looking.


----------



## fairdeal (Jan 24, 2011)

These fish can be combined with the other fish I have posted for group orders.


----------



## fairdeal (Jan 24, 2011)

The special on angels of 25% off is over at the end of the month but orders in before then will get the discount pending a later delivery.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking for a large veil male breeder... Might you have anything?


----------



## fairdeal (Jan 24, 2011)

Norman: what particular type of veil were you looking for. I should be able to fix you up with practically any kind but have to know specifically so you get what you want.


----------



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

Here are some pics of a few Angels
Pinoy Pariba - youngster just started morphing about 2 months ago









Silver ghost









Breeder Silver ghosts









Red Koi - Pic used with permission from Shine Aquatics


----------

